# my red nose pitbull is losing hair in spots



## bigazarnold45 (Nov 23, 2009)

my puppy wilson is losing his hair on his back and a little on his butt is their anyone who knows what it could be??


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

you should post a pic and does he have bumbs becasue it could be mange


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

it could be maing!?!?


post some pics: )


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

It could be allergies or mange you should take her to the vet.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

A picture would definitely help. Usually mange starts around the face. Is the dog itching and scratching alot? The only way to tell for sure what is wrong is to take it to the vet though.


----------

